
Switch macOS Dark Mode in One Click - ariestiyansyah
https://github.com/ariestiyansyah/dark-switch
======
latexr
If you want to do the same from the command line, AppleScript makes it
straightforward to do from your shell in a single line:

    
    
      osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to tell appearance preferences to get dark mode' # Get current mode
      osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to tell appearance preferences to set dark mode to true' # Set dark mode
      osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to tell appearance preferences to set dark mode to false' # Set light mode

